# tomorrow is the Big TT day!



## mechlls5 (Oct 13, 2010)

Please just keep me in your thought and prayers. They are removing my thyroid and lymph-nodes for sure. I am not scared at all just all buterflyEEE if that is even a word LOL. Thanks everyone for all your support through this. You guys ROCK:hugs:


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

I pray for everything to go smoothly and for a quick recovery! It will be over soon and you will be home.

I'm 6 days post TT myself so I'm right there with you.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi Michelle, Just wanted to let you know that I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers for a successful surgery and a very speedy recovery!

Stay strong and positive. Be sure to take care of yourself and get plenty of rest so that your body can heal.

Keep us updated when you are able. Sending big hugs, thoughts and prayers to and for you and your doctor. :hugs:


----------



## Debbie from Milwaukee (Apr 18, 2010)

Michelle:
Your attitude is terrific! I also think that sometimes when you know WHAT is coming down the pike that it is easier to focus and fight it. Glad you have faith in your surgeon. I will keep you in my prayers as well.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

I also send positive thoughts and prayers. Good luck, not that you will need it, you'll be just fine. Keep us updated.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

sending you positive healing thoughts.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mechlls5 said:


> Please just keep me in your thought and prayers. They are removing my thyroid and lymph-nodes for sure. I am not scared at all just all buterflyEEE if that is even a word LOL. Thanks everyone for all your support through this. You guys ROCK:hugs:


You can count on my prayers and also many good thoughts. I am praying for the surgeon as well.

When you are able, please do let us hear from you! You are going to be great! Maybe a little more sore because of removing some lymph nodes but stay upbeat.

And get plenty of ice for ice packs. This helps a lot and I do mean a lot.


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

praying for you and your speedy recovery! Yay for you!!! Let us know how you're doing when you are feeling up to it


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Sending you a *Hug* and prayers for a very speedy recovery!


----------



## carol9999 (Jul 5, 2010)

Good luck.... speedy recovery!! Had my TT in June...on my synthroid and I feel great.....you will too...just get through the first week or two.


----------



## nikimcn (Oct 16, 2010)

i'm a day late, sorry bout that. but you are STILL in my prayers :hugs:


----------

